# Cadet Training



## Military Chiklet (10 Sep 2011)

I already know what i need to take outside of Cadets for the future military job I want...but what about inside? I want to hear some suggested camps for the future job that I'm training hard to get....which is a Mercenary. I don't care if it takes me five long years...but I want to get some suggestion on what to join camp and within my sqn wise. 
Anyone care to help?


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Sep 2011)

Are you just seeking attention?  You've got ours.

Nothing you would experience in Cadets would reasonably be applied to a "career" as a mercenary.  You can either rephrase your question to apply more to what you could benefit from for the various Cadet courses available, or expect this thread to be locked in short order.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Military Chiklet (10 Sep 2011)

...Er, I didn't mean for it to be...

I'm sorry... I just wanted help...I re-decided what I was going to say and I wont mention this again.


----------



## Loachman (11 Sep 2011)

"Ima crazy chick...when I have a gun. Don't get me pissed or It's the LAST thing you'll do."

Yeah.

Sure.

Whatever.

You're trying _*that*_ crap with _*this*_ audience?


----------



## Military Chiklet (11 Sep 2011)

...no....


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Sep 2011)

Chicklit, take a break from the posting spree. Do some, do a lot, of reading on the forums. You will find answers to many of your questions if you take time to look for them.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

